# styrofoam on roof to keep from slipping



## chris514allen (Feb 3, 2010)

I have heard, and experimented a little bit, with the use of an old piece of foam (like an old cheap styrofoam mattress) as a method for NOT slipping on the roof.

It seems to work pretty well. Of course it does not take the place of safety harnesses, etc., but if you lay it down next to an area where you need to work (like when placing a solar panel on the roof) it helps to grip the roof - and it also protects the roof.

Is this a common practice? If so any advice on the ideal thickness or size of the foam? Or the exact type of foam?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

It's in Certainteeds MS manual where they suggest the use of styrofoam. We typically use the foam pads from old couch cushions. I have even see "roofers cushion" or something which looked the same as an old couch chusion with a logo inked on it. I have also seen guys using old carpet remnants. 

Safety harnesses are only a requirement on pitches of 8/12 or greater. Slide guards are adequate of pitches of 8/12-4/12. I do not belive that an old couch cushion qualifies as a slide guard. It's more for the roofer's comfort and not to scuff the shingles.


----------



## Bodhisativa (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you serious? Safety harness on 8/12 or greater only? In Canada, if any of our guys gets caught without full safety gear on ANY roof higher than 9 feet, regardless of pitch, it's a catagory 3 offense whereas each violation, the court can impose a fine of up to $500,000 against a corporation, individuals face a fine of up to $25,000 or imprisonment of up to 12 months, or both.


----------



## CentralArk (Feb 14, 2010)

The ones I use are about 4" thick, they don t try to roll under your foot on a steep roof.


----------

